
Pocket Popcorn Computer: Linux in Your Pocket - miles
https://pocket.popcorncomputer.com
======
kweks
A similar device that exists, has a 'real' keyboard, 4G/Wifi/BLE and a metal
clamshell case is the [https://store.planetcom.co.uk/products/gemini-
pda-1](https://store.planetcom.co.uk/products/gemini-pda-1)

I've been running Android on it, but it also runs Debian apparently very well.

400dpi screen, enough to have 2 / 3 consoles open at the same time. It's most
definitely saved my bacon a few times.

~~~
tluyben2
I have the GPD Pocket 1 for these purposes; it's fast, it runs Windows, Linux
and Android. I run Linux (Ubuntu/i3) on it. It has phenomenal battery life and
it's fast enough to do reasonable .NET Core development on in cramped spaces
or when my laptop is empty.

I owned the Gemini as well, but, before it got stolen, I was going to sell it
because Linux on that device did not really work for me while Android was not
productive (for me).

~~~
defaultprimate
Are there alternative companies to GPD with similar x86 platforms? They look
pretty great, but like to shop around a bit

~~~
Grumbledour
There are. Check out Liliputing[0] for example, to get an overview (No
affiliation)

[0] [https://liliputing.com/tag/mini-laptop](https://liliputing.com/tag/mini-
laptop)

~~~
defaultprimate
Perfect, thanks very much

------
shakna
I loved my PocketCHIP, right up to when the software stopped getting updates,
and the company ghosted everyone with hundreds of waiting orders.

I still have it, but getting it working again is a couple weekend's of work.
(Which makes me somewhat doubt the simultaneous claims of mainline Debian
_and_ based on the same underlying hardware as the CHIP.)

I love the form factor that these kinds of computers present. However, the
promise of a decent production line will always ring hollow. Many of these
companies have popped out, had a small run, and vanished, leaving the customer
with a paperweight or a security risk.

~~~
elagost
Upon seeing this project I immediately searched the HN thread for fellow
PocketCHIP owners. Mine's still on my shelf next to a few other handheld Linux
portables that showed promise, but ended up with poor support and no updates.
The real clincher for me is eMMC storage - with no way to back up or modify
the storage other than their web-based flasher, the CHIP was a headache and a
half to deal with, compared to other microSD-card-based SBCs, which are simple
to backup and restore when needed.

I'd love to have a device like this with the longevity of a Thinkpad (still
using mine from 2012) or at least my Nexus 5 (2013, and still in use!) but it
seems after a year or so these all just get abandoned.

~~~
shakna
Mine's lying half dead in my drawer. It needs to be reflashed. It really was
exactly what I wanted - apart from the terrible support which turns it into a
dreaded chore. I used it enough I had to repair the ctrl+shift keys (well, the
caps) from clear overuse.

Though, one of these weekends I'll get around to using these [0][1] to make it
work again.

The web-based flasher really was the pits to deal with (forced to flash via
Chrome was such a terrible experience). Thank goodness someone got a hold of
the actual flasher before it all went up in smoke.

[0]
[https://archive.org/details/C.h.i.p.FlashCollection](https://archive.org/details/C.h.i.p.FlashCollection)

[1] [https://github.com/SaltyCybernaut/PocketCHIP-flash-
utils](https://github.com/SaltyCybernaut/PocketCHIP-flash-utils)

------
praptak
Smartphones solved the portable monitor problem. What humanity needs now is a
truly portable keyboard. Something that you can carry as easily as a
smartphone and that lets you type as conveniently as on a good laptop
keyboard.

Are there any promising attempts at this?

~~~
0b0001
If you were talking about yourself only, I'd agree. But since you name
humanity, one thing must be very clear: most people don't like keyboards.
That's something that holds in "the developed world". Outside of the ASCII-
world, that might be even more so.

Smartphone keyboards with glide typing function very well for language (i.e.,
no passwords and no programming). They have an important feature: they provide
the input you want, not exactly characters for the keypresses you did.

If you consider the Chinese language, many people use the input either by
drawing (elderly people) or with Pinyin, a phonetics script. In both cases
there's a lot of software involved to figure out what people want.

The point is: programmers are a tiny minority who need exactly the characters
for the keys they presses. Most other people just need text in their native
language.

Google wrote about reaching "the next billion users":
[https://www.blog.google/technology/next-billion-
users/next-b...](https://www.blog.google/technology/next-billion-users/next-
billion-users-are-future-internet/)

~~~
Semaphor
> Smartphone keyboards with glide typing function very well for language
> (i.e., no passwords and no programming). They have an important feature:
> they provide the input you want, not exactly characters for the keypresses
> you did.

If only. Because when people write nonsensical sentences and you ask what’s
going on, the reply is usually "sorry, on mobile".

~~~
goodcanadian
Indeed, I have been caught out so many times with the word I want initially
appearing on screen, and then auto-"corrected" to something else when I input
the next word and I am no longer looking.

~~~
ptspts
First thing I do is disabling autocorrect. It introduces more errors than it
fixes. Also it's changing a correct word in language A to another correct word
in language B. But I need the language A word.

~~~
jgtrosh
Not claiming it's foolproof, but after years of using GBoard, the multilingual
keyboard mode now feels like it corrects far more than it corrupts. Or maybe
I'm just too accustomed to it.

On the other hand you will never get my proper keyboard for work away from me.

------
mike_d
Anyone interested in this might consider the GPD MicroPC. It has become my go-
to "fits in a cargo pocket" computer.

They had a battery controller issue initially with the Indiegogo batch, but
that has been solved on the ones you can get from Amazon now.

~~~
noobermin
Was looking at these micro pc's and one of the more annoying things is that
`|' is not in its usual location. I was hoping to install linux on one and
having the pipe in a nonstandard place might take getting used to.

~~~
Grumbledour
I feel the keyboard on these kind of computers in general need much work. They
feel very low effort and look bad in comparison to many 90s palmtops.

What also bothers me is the high price of these kind of computers. While I am
sure there are people who appreciate that kind of power, I rather have
something much more low spec but at a massively reduced price. Having a
command line and simple tools for writing/coding does not need much horse
power and a sub $200 would be much easier to justify on a second or third
computer as $500+

------
kozak
USB-C headphones? Why not throw in a real 3.5 mm port? For me it's not just
about having to use a dongle: USB-C doesn't provide a reliable enough
connection for a wearable device.

~~~
rtkwe
Keeping component count low? To do a 3.5mm jack you have to include a DAC of
some sort. USB-C headphones come with their own.

~~~
kozak
Typically, USB-C headphones don't have a DAC, they just pass analog audio
through the USB-C connector.

------
tonylemesmer
I've acquired a Hyperkeyboardpi[0] kit, not yet built. But essentially its a
keyboard add on for a raspberry pi which when paired with a Hyperpixel 4.0
touchscreen from Pimoroni makes a little handheld terminal. It's designed for
a Pi 3 but I'm trying a Pi 4. I'll see how I get on. The keyboard kit is only
available in Japan but there are shipping companies that will forward it for
you.

[0]
[https://www.telnet.jp/~mia/sb/log/eid317.html](https://www.telnet.jp/~mia/sb/log/eid317.html)

[1]
[https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/hyperpixel-4?variant=1256...](https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/hyperpixel-4?variant=12569485443155)

~~~
elagost
This looks quite nice. Are you outside of Japan? If so how did you acquire the
kit?

~~~
tonylemesmer
In the UK. I got a friend to fetch one and bring it back.

------
afandian
Something I'm interested in is a knock-about computer for child with a text
editor and a programming language. Robust enough to put in a pocket. A hinge,
or larger machine, or something more expensive, would be too risky. A
Raspberry Pi is great and cheap but a bit fiddly.

Of course the 'computer' experience should be more diverse thant this, but
having a dedicated machine feels like the equivalent of having book without
distractions.

When I was a child I had a second-hand BBC Micro for distraction-free
programming. We had a Mac for other fun stuff, but I kept coming back to the
BBC. I'd love to be able to provide that experience.

The keyboard looks unsuitable for programming (even though it has the squishy
lineage of the ZX Spectrum), but I'm very tempted.

~~~
contingencies
I also desire the ideal of education for children, so am perhaps biased, but
genuinely I believe it is an underserved market. Look at the cash flowing at
Makeblock and similar startups. It's definitely something that could work, if
the ecosystem / materials are substantial enough. Consider BASIC era: C64,
etc. It's workable. There will always be a need for low level comprehension.
ASM is a thought process, not a skill per se. Co-develop an oldies interface
as a replacement for Sodoku, with Zachtronics to broaden the market. AFAIK
this would really gel with: eg. Jaron Lanier, Alak Kay.

 _If there’s any object in human experience that’s a precedent for what a
computer should be like, it’s a musical instrument: a device where you can
explore a huge range of possibilities through an interface that connects your
mind and your body, allowing you to be emotionally authentic and expressive._
\- Jaron Lanier

 _Inverse vandalism: Making things just because you can._ \- Alan Kay

 _Adults think that the best thing you can do for a child is to turn the child
out like them. Think about that, that 's got to be one of the dumbest ideas
ever._ \- Alan Kay

 _By far the best way to invent a healthy future is to invent the children who
will invent it._ \- Alan Kay

 _I made up these slogans because I discovered most adults couldn 't deal with
paragraphs._ \- Alan Kay

... from
[https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup](https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup)

~~~
afandian
These quotes are gold. Thank you!

------
croon
Can this or any similar device also be used as an external monitor? I built a
new home server the other day, and as I didn't want to lug around a 40"
desktop monitor to the small nook at the other end of the house, I ended up
using an old 480p projector as a screen, despite having so many laptops,
phones, tablets etc lying around with perfectly fine screens (with built in
battery power to boot!). Is this not a feature anyone else would like? I've
been looking at portable screens, and they're starting to appear (Asus
Zenscreen), but I just wish I could jack into the screen of another device
temporarily at times.

Cool device, and would be even cooler if I could use just the monitor on it.

~~~
phkahler
Why cant you remote login to the server? From your phone?

~~~
croon
At first you need to get far enough that you have an sshd running. Down the
line you might need to make BIOS changes, fiddle with the storage controller
card, or unbork GRUB.

99% of the time remote is fine though, which again is why it's stashed away in
a nook at the other end of the house.

------
xwdv
Gotta be honest, wish they had stuck with the clamshell design, this will not
fit in my pocket, and if it doesn’t then what’s the point I could just carry
another device then.

~~~
afandian
Is there any history of the product development?

------
oeuviz
This is very close to the netbook product category, such as the Eee PC by Asus
or the Lenovo IdeaPad S10 or similar. Slightly larger than that popcorn
thingy, but still very portable and could actually fit a larger pocket. I
still own my IdeaPad S10 from 2008 and it runs just fine.

------
rasengan0
Why not Pyra?
[https://www.dragonbox.de/en/pyra](https://www.dragonbox.de/en/pyra)

I've been waiting years but you new to the queue have less wait, preorder now!

As for Gemini PDA, err.. battery life, and US keyboard mapping :-(

~~~
kingosticks
Is 'US keyboard mapping' a different thing to a US English keyboard layout?
The webpage offers the latter.

~~~
spurgu
Yeah it comes with a ton of different keyboard layouts.

------
el_cujo
I like the idea of these tiny computers, but really anything with a
blackberry-style thumb keyboard is just a non-starter for me. It looks cool,
but if I sit and think about actually using it for even a second I know I
wouldn't like it. It's a shame I don't see more of these kinds of products
that utilize a foldout keyboard like the thinkpad 701C and instead roll with
the thumb keyboard, but then again maybe the moving parts of having the pop-
out bits is failure-prone and not worth doing either.

~~~
cr0sh
I personally miss the slide-out keyboard of my old G1 phone (that, and the
trackball).

While technically still a "thumb keyboard" \- which you probably wouldn't like
- it was still wide enough to not make my thumbs cramp while composing emails
and text messages, which I find anything narrower to do to me.

Plus - it was easy to access when you needed it - then slide it back, and
there's your phone again.

------
Teknoman117
Anyone else getting TRS80 Model 100 vibes from those renders?

~~~
randomerr
That was my first thought. Followed by this is a smaller Pi-Top

[https://shop.pi-top.com/products/pi-top](https://shop.pi-top.com/products/pi-
top)

------
noobermin
Looking at the rest of the landscape, I wish them luck.

~~~
k_sze
Yeah. Same sentiment.

If I wanted to buy a hackable mobile Linux device, I don't see why I would buy
this instead of a PineBook Pro (when it comes out).

I would really hate typing on a silicone keyboard.

~~~
flukus
The pinebook is a laptop with a 14" screen, this is aiming to be far more
portable with a 4.5" screen (can we even get phones that size anymore?), so
they're not really in the same category. It's competitors are more like the
GPD pocket ([https://www.gpd.hk/gpdpocket2](https://www.gpd.hk/gpdpocket2))
which I've been umming and ahhing over getting for a while as a machine I can
do some coding on while commuting or laying in bed.

The silicon keyboard probably allows it to be smaller without fat fingers
becoming an issue and this looks like a better form factor for my usage than
the clam shell of the gdp. My big issue would be whether or not it allows for
multiple keys to be pressed at once.

------
atum47
This is really cool. I'm building a linux machine myself, but it's a hacky
one. Like most people I'm using a raspberry pi with a touch screen and power
bank to power the screen and the raspberry, all in a 3D printed case. I'd like
like to see picture of the final product, so I can check out the quality.

------
snops
They don't say who makes the SOC, just "1.2 GHz Quad-Core ARM Cortex-A53 CPU",
which is a lot higher spec than the GR8[1] used in the prototype. This has
implications for mainline kernel support etc.

[1] [http://linux-sunxi.org/GR8](http://linux-sunxi.org/GR8)

~~~
ac29
Sounds like Allwinner: "Our tools will allow you to flash, backup and clone
any Allwinner-based device including but not limited to C.H.I.P., C.H.I.P.
Pro, PocketC.H.I.P., Popcorn Computer, Kettlepop and various Banana Pi or
Orange Pi devices" [0]

So, maybe something like the Allwinner H5?

[0] [https://community.popcorncomputer.com/t/popcorn-web-
tools/10...](https://community.popcorncomputer.com/t/popcorn-web-tools/107)

------
peterburkimsher
My pockets are already full, but I'm still interested in adding new features.
Video and mains power are my current challenge, and I'd like to know more
about whether the Kettlepop module inside the Pocket Popcorn computer has HDMI
or VGA support. Right now this is what I carry.

Right belt clip (from a scrapyard, looks like it was designed for the Nokia
3650):

1\. Third Rail smart battery, integrates well with my iPhone 4S case and has
microUSB out for other devices.

2\. microUSB male to USB male, 3D rotating adaptor wire.

3\. Thin microUSB male to USB female, to get power out of the Third Rail.

4\. MicroUSB female to Mini USB male.

5\. MicroUSB female to USB C male.

6\. MicroUSB female to iPod dock connector male.

7\. Lightning female to microUSB male.

8\. Dock connector female to Lightning male (Apple OEM because smaller ones
stopped working after iOS 8).

9\. Kokkia i10s Dock male to Bluetooth, with track info and controls.

10\. USB C male to HDMI female.

11\. Headphones.

12\. Bluetooth remote and FM radio with headphone port (Sony Ericsson MW600).

13\. Triple retractable chopsticks (I use these more than you'd think!)

14\. Mini pen (Zebra T-3)

Left belt clip (Speck Canvas sport):

15\. iPod Video 5.5G, with DIY Converse sticker on the clickwheel.

16\. Victorinox SwissCard (the scissors are so useful, though the knife was
confiscated in Kuala Lumpur airport while transiting before).

I changed the iPod's hard drive for a Kingspec 128GB SSD, which gave me a lot
of internal physical space. That's where I put the Linux computer, and more.

17\. Toothpick (for lifting the iPod battery connector, fixing lost screws in
friends' glasses, etc)

18\. SD female to microSD male x2

19\. 512GB SD with a backup of my laptop

20\. PQI Air Card (shares SD over WiFi to my phone, so I can read camera
cards).

21\. MiniDP to HDMI adaptor (with the plastic case removed to make it
smaller).

22\. EspUSB Tiny WiFi keyboard that fits inside a USB port (please message me
if you want to talk about manufacturing these)

23\. CoreWind WiFi G25. The Linux computer! It has WiFi, USB host, and can
install imobiledevice and mtp-tools to mount phones.

"Technical difficulties" that I can solve:

a. Eating (13)

b. Writing (14)

c. Opening envelopes (16)

d. Listening to music (15 + 11)

e. Charging your phone (1 + 3 + 2 + 4/5/6/6+8)

f. Mac to HDMI (10 or 21)

g. Copying your files from a computer (iPod as a USB disk, 15 + 2 + 6).

h. Having a backup of my files if my bag (with both my laptop and external
drive) gets stolen (19)

i. Using an iPhone as a wireless microphone (audioGraph software for iPhone
mic -> line out, then 9 to 12 to audio line in)

j. Using iPhone as a clicker, mouse, or
Chinese/Korean/Japanese/Arabic/Russian/Thai keyboard on a computer without the
engravings (22)

k. Copying files from USB to WiFi (23 + 1 + 3 + 2)

l. Copying files from SD card to WiFi (18 to 20 to 18 to 23, and 1 + 3 + 2 for
power)

What I can't do:

m. Mac to VGA (this was a problem at a church in Taiwan)

n. iPad Lightning to VGA (this was a problem at a church in Switzerland)

o. WiFi to VGA (might solve m + n). Raspberry Pi Zero W can be configured to
use AirPlay, and can do VGA over GPIO. EspVGAX is also interesting, but I'd
have to paste text into the browser for every slide.

p. WiFi to HDMI (maybe with the OrangePi Zero 2 mini, which also adds
Ethernet)

q. Mains and/or 12V charging (plugs are just too big though)

~~~
vallode
Not to pry but I would love to see an image of the belt with all of these
items contained inside. Is it not utterly uncomfortable to walk around with
all this equipment on your waist?

~~~
peterburkimsher
Pictures are on my Google Drive. It's not uncomfortable at all; actually the
full kit is pretty small.

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KeV4g_ztCD4--
aaHtbLTWTN5AU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KeV4g_ztCD4--
aaHtbLTWTN5AUMOKypR)

~~~
kthartic
Could we by any chance see a photo of it on your person? I'm really intrigued
with how it fits around your waist (I assume that's where you keep it).

~~~
peterburkimsher
OK, I added another photo, cropped out of a group picture. I can't emphasise
enough that compared to an iPhone X belt clip holder, these are small. Yes, I
have two, but they balance out, and if I have my hands in my pockets, I can
physically touch everything to make sure it's still there.

~~~
kthartic
Hmm, it actually doesn't look as bulky as I thought it would. Thanks for
uploading the pics, bud!

------
gwillz
I'm really sad to see the GR8 gone from the world.

A while ago I was building some cool products designed around it. It was just
so neat and did all the tedious, not-fun things of board design.

------
xellisx
[https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/](https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/)

------
hanniabu
Maybe I overlooked it, but I didn't see any dimensions. Anybody know the
expected length/width?

~~~
taneq
It has 'a 4.95" 1080p LCD display' and it looks about 1.8x wider and maybe
1.2x as long, so... roughly 5" square?

------
AnthonBerg
Does anyone know the effective speed of the USB ports? Could they carry an
SSD's output?

------
_pmf_
I've had a Sharp Zaurus C760 running Linux; beautiful machine. This reminds me
of it.

------
mikorym
Trying not to be ignorant here, but what is the use case?

Are there no Linux tablets (with a keyboard)? It kind of looks as though you
would use this if you are a very tech savvy electrician...

~~~
yitchelle
To extended it further, what is the business case here?

Without a business case to service, would someone buy this only for the
Company to be dead or to abandon the product?

------
ageofwant
The $300 LoRa model is what takes it from meh, to kinda cool, maybe even worth
it for me. Might even be useful for high-end 'pager' or data capture apps
perhaps.

------
armitron
I don't see this succeeding.

Silicon keyboard will be a pain to use.

Case is too bulky to carry on person.

LORA/GNSS seems like a solution looking for a problem.

Screen is too small for dev work.

This doesn't manage to sit comfortably in any of the popular portable computer
categories and I don't really see a niche for it.

~~~
onion2k
_Screen is too small for dev work._

I use Termux on my phone with a bluetooth keyboard occasionally and it works
really well for light dev work. I wouldn't want to work in it all day, but if
you're just hacking a shell script or some nodejs stuff you don't _need_ a
massive monitor.

~~~
tomcooks
Termux with tmux and mosh to connect to a VPS can turn my phone into a valid
substitute for most of my work

------
nephrite
When I see such a device, I always wonder if it can work w/o battery using AC
adapter.

------
arbitrage
Still waiting on several vaporware pocket computers. I'll add this to the
list.

------
nejo_blam
I recall some raspberry case projects that would be similar, imho.

------
milkers
I would prefer a bigger screen instead of a physical keyboard.

~~~
Obsnold
Wouldn't that just be a tablet?

~~~
nejo_blam
The PINE64 projects has also a phone and a tablet coming iirc.

------
upstandingdude
not even one prototype picture :/ yeah ....

------
rerpha
what does this do that a smartphone doesn't? If anything, is it too niche?

Really can't see this taking off.

~~~
base698
Not spy on your sexy time texts to your wife and recommend you buy condoms is
a killer feature I could get behind.

